# made me spill my tea all over the keyboard



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

What a situation !!!!


A skinny little white Irishman goes into an elevator, looks
up and sees this HUGE black guy standing next to him. The
big guy sees the little Irishman staring at him, he looks
down and says: '7 feet tall, 350 pounds, 20 inch penis, 3
pounds of testicles, Turner Brown.'

The little white Irishman faints and falls to the floor.

The big guy kneels down and brings him to, shaking him. The
big guy says, 'What's wrong with you?'

In a weak voice the little guy says, 'What EXACTLY did you
say to me?'

The big dude says, 'I saw your curious look and figured I'd
just give you the answers to the questions everyone always
asks me, I'm 7 feet tall, I weigh 350 pounds, I have a 20
inch penis, my testicles weigh 3 pounds each and my name is
Turner Brown.'

The little white Irishman says:

'Turner Brown?! Sweet Jesus, I thought you said, 'Turn around'!


----------



## kaybee327 (Dec 22, 2006)

But how many does it take to make a circle?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Watch out for pc brigade  


dave p


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

yes dave, thought about putting a "don't look ethel" on it but it would only encourage the usual suspects,


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Watch out for pc brigade


Why? :roll:

Gerald


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

yes dave why ?? i'm irish so apparently am excused rasicsm against the irish , and the big guy is the reasonable caring guy in the scenario.


----------

